# plastic or wooden ak-47?



## AndreasK (Mar 7, 2008)

hi i was just wondering witch one off the polymer or wooden ak-47s
look best after 2 years or so of standard use.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

you can always refinish wood furniture.


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

All Metal Baby!!!!

Here is one that I built









I'd go with a nice refinishable wood before plastic....


----------

